# JB 700 OA BLower



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am on the verge of ordering a OA blower, they are 460 bucks Canadian plus tax and shipping. Has anyone used one of these ? http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/vaporizer.html

I am told 20 seconds for a double deep brood nest from the owner/seller. I was worried about the longevity of the unit , I know they have been around for a little while and if someone who has one that has been using it on a regular basis could tell me if they are worth it or not. I hate using the slow vaporizers and covering each entrance. We only have around 360 hives right now but it still takes a long time and anything to speed up the process would be a great help.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is a thread from a while ago, one person at least had used it, I have one but haven't used it yet.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?324649-Heilyser-JB700-OA-Blower&highlight=jb700


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Right on, I was hoping to find out if they are effective. I might just order it and find out for myself. Wouldn't be the first bunch of money I have thrown away on beekeeping.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ben Little said:


> Right on, I was hoping to find out if they are effective. I might just order it and find out for myself. Wouldn't be the first bunch of money I have thrown away on beekeeping.


when would you be using it, pay the shipping both ways and I'll ship it up to you, not sure how you get stuff across the border, but it came from canada by way of italy.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Plan on using mine for the first time tomorrow... if all goes to plan I'll post an update.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> when would you be using it, pay the shipping both ways and I'll ship it up to you, not sure how you get stuff across the border, but it came from canada by way of italy.


I won't be using it until later on in the fall. I think it would be best if I just order it, could be pricey to ship back and forth. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

camero7 said:


> Plan on using mine for the first time tomorrow... if all goes to plan I'll post an update.


I would love a no BS assessment of the blower. Keep in touch please


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it's a waste of money personally...

Try:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322101-Let-s-talk-about-lega-vaporizer-unit

Especially with that many hives.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

hex0rz said:


> I think it's a waste of money personally...
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...


not the same unit as the jb 700


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

wildbranch2007 said:


> not the same unit as the jb 700


Your right, a better unit...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Perhaps another consideration:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oxalic-Acid...412762?hash=item3f68b1a71a:g:69oAAOSw0UdXrhwK


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been pickling between this jb700 blower and the lega hot air unit. 
one of the main questions I have is how long can you operate this on one battery. 
It would be awesome to hear some rigorous reviews and/or a comparison of the two in action.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ben Little said:


> I would love a no BS assessment of the blower. Keep in touch please



Sorry Ben, forgot about the doc appointment today... I won't be able to use it until Wednesday.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

ApricotApiaries said:


> I've been pickling between this jb700 blower and the lega hot air unit.
> one of the main questions I have is how long can you operate this on one battery.
> It would be awesome to hear some rigorous reviews and/or a comparison of the two in action.


Why a battery? The heat gun is going to consume allot of power. There is just no way around that one. You would need an inverter large enough to operate it with a battery. By then you could have bought a generator instead. 

I finished my last round of oav treatments with the gun and it was a breeze. I treated my 18 colonies in less than 10 minutes. AND i didn't have to reload the hopper even once!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

hex0rz said:


> Why a battery?


dc


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Re-reading my post it was not at all clear which unit I was talking about. Sorry. 
The heilsyer unit runs on a 12v battery. That's why. A generator could be used si long as it has 12v dc output.
With the lega heat gun unit a generator is the obvious way to go because you are absolutely correct, heat guns eat a lot of power.
But there it is, potentially amajor perk of the heilsyer unit. A guy can buy a lot of batteries for the price of a generator. But with a hopper only large enough for a 5-6 hives, the difference in re-loading time might be enough to pay for a generator. 
I can think of a few other potential costs-benefits of these two different vaporizers but for now will look forward to camero's report


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm usually the guy that is known for overkill. But i live to the adage of doing it right the first time. 

Decades from now, hopefully, I'll still be using my heat gun vaporizer and the jb unit will have gone obsolete. Not bashing the unit, but the lega unit is non maintenance. A heat gun or generator is replaceable.


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought the lega unit and a $279 harbor freight generator and absolutely love the setup. My largest yard has 40 hives and Im in and out in 20 minutes. So far I've made Aprox 600 treatmeants without a single hickup. I think the heatgun will burn out first but aslong as you run a extremely think extension cord that shouldnt happen.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

What about the vmVaporizer ? I know they are 3500 bucks and since I'm in Canada that's probably over 4000 easily. But it looks like the right tool for the job.

http://www.vmvaporizer.com/ Is there any feedback on this unit ??


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ben Little said:


> What about the vmVaporizer ?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...izer-to-treat-for-mites&highlight=vmVaporizer

around page 4 jean-marc gives a good account of it.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Took mine on a test run today.

Like:
about 3 min per hive.
easy to use.

Dislike:
energy hog. Was only able to do 4 hives on my battery pack before it went dead
OA built a bubble on the pan and I had to open it up and knock it down with a hive tool. heater was not contacting the OA.

Would I buy it again. I don't think so. I have a couple of yards that I can't get the truck close enough to use it's battery. Going to have to rethink how I'm going to do this. It does seem, if I can work them out that it will be a big time saver. I do like the vapor it puts out. Although once I didn't have the fan on fast enough and vapor was coming out the back through the intake. Vapor is cool enough that it doesn't seem to bother the bees. I was in short sleeves. Had a veil on but really didn't need it. Also didn't need gloves which are necessary to do the other vaporizers. Going to Home Depot for some wire and reel now.


Wish I could afford the vm, but my small operation just can't justify it.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

camero7 said:


> Took mine on a test run today.
> 
> Like:
> about 3 min per hive.
> ...


what size battery are you using?? guess I will have to run it off the truck.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

You could always get a generator cheap somewhere. It would take care of the power situation. I might save my money and buy a vm unit. I think the payback in efficiency would be worth it. You could also do OA for other Beekeepers for the right price to help recover the outlay of 4 grand.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I really don't want to drag a generator around. Just bought 250' of 16g lamp cord. It should do the trick. It's on a spool so I can figure out a way to reel it out and reel it in. Have a pigtail for my 12V sockets in the truck. Hope to try it again tomorrow. Hope I wasn't too negative but I was disappointed today. Might be that the dome of OA was because the battery pack was already running out. We'll see. That was the biggest downer to me.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

a garden hose reel works well.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

3 minutes is way too long. especially if you have 20 yards, 50 hives each. and have to do it 3 times at 1 week intervals. I think the $3500 unit would bee the best if you want fast and effective .Flash Formic works better when there is brood.:lookout:
nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree, that would require the vmvaporizer but I can't spend that kind of $ on my 40 - 50 hives.

Forgot to mention that all the hives I was treating yesterday were 2 story 10 frames.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

That's what the lega unit can do. Fill that gap between too small and too big. But even then i bet the lega style would give the vm a run for its money.


----------

